# Shelf life of Busrelin once opened?



## cactusgirl31 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can anyone help? Our last IUI treatment in November was abandoned due to a large cyst on my left ovary but we had already injected once with Buserelin. As it was used once is this Vial now out of date? I'm day 2 today so would be due to inject tonight?
Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry, but that vial is well out of date - it is usable for 15 days from the first puncture of the vial.

It is more to do with the sterility and the ability of the preservative to prevent deterioration of the medicine once the sterility of the vial is breached.


----------

